# Celtics To Pursue Etan Thomas



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

"The Boston Celtics will pursue Washington Wizards restricted free agent center Etan Thomas when the free agency period begins July 1, according to a league official who asked not to be identified. Thomas is the Celtics' top free agent target and, according to the source, they are willing to offer him a salary starting at $5.1 million, the league-allotted mid-level exception."

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A44980-2004Jun15.html


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

In my opinion, a very good move. I don't really know about the MLE, but Thomas might be worth it. Now, we could fill the gap at center/power forward.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I think he'd be a great addition to the celtics team, playing up front along side lafrenz. As long as it doesnt take some 2nd year minutes away from perkins.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

:sour: I'm not a fan of Etan Thomas and I'd hate to see no minutes left for Kendrick. I don't think Etan is worth 5.1 mil a season! He's not any better than Mark Blount IMO and I wouldn't pay Blount 5.1 mil!!!!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Etan Thomas*

Etan Thomas is EXACTLY what we need. I don't know if that is too much to pay for him or not, but he would be a perfect addition. 

Perkins is 19 years old, but he will play more minutes next season, regardless of whether we sign Thomas or not.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I also like Thomas. He would be a nice fit here. I dont know if he is the best we can get for our MLE, but if he is, then we ought to use it. He could really help this team.


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, Thomas could read his poetry to the guys on the bench to get them riled up, its deep stuff man. 



but seriously folks, I too would also like to see Etan play for the Celts for all the afformentioned reasons above, i just had to add the poetry thing in, he was apparently pretty popular in the DC area within the "hip", "with it" whatever you wanna call it community


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

A strong, tough rebounder, and a poet? Sounds like a perfect fit to me.

I don't know about the whole MLE though. I'm hoping we won't start by offering the whole thing.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> A strong, tough rebounder, and a poet? Sounds like a perfect fit to me.


Better than a soft, weak rebounder who's a singer.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> Better than a soft, weak rebounder who's a singer.


Walter is a much better musician than basketall player.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Etan would be a nice complement, doesn't need the ball, and plays defense. Plus he works hard, but 5.1 mill for him, na.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

i dont see thomas leaving washington unless the celtics pay him over his market value. he was the most consistent big man for the wizards last year and has a great work ethic. plus, the wizards can match any offer the celtics give him since he is a restricted free agent.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

This guy's a monster, he'll thrive with the Celtics and give us an intimidating force that we lack.

Thomas
LaFrentz
Pierce
Davis
Banks/Atkins


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Etan for the whole MLE. Someone must be smoking that wacky tabaccy. The guy could barely supplant scrubass Brendan Haywood. For half the MLE, sure, why not? But the whole thing? No way.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Etan for the whole MLE. Someone must be smoking that wacky tabaccy. The guy could barely supplant scrubass Brendan Haywood. For half the MLE, sure, why not? But the whole thing? No way.


I've got to agree here. He's a good role player, but that's all he is really. I remember we had a thread on him awhile back, and the general thought was that his qualifying offer of $3 million was a pretty decent starting place for a long-term contract from him. It could be bumped up a bit if he was only signing a short deal, maybe $11 milion over three years or so.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I've got to agree here. He's a good role player, but that's all he is really. I remember we had a thread on him awhile back, and the general thought was that his qualifying offer of $3 million was a pretty decent starting place for a long-term contract from him. It could be bumped up a bit if he was only signing a short deal, maybe $11 milion over three years or so.


Now if that was the deal, sure. a 3 year, 11-12 million dollar deal would be fine. But paying someone of Etan's quality (26 y/o, never avg. a double double) 5-6 million dollars a season, seems quite idiotic.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I thin Etan Thomas is worth the MLE but I think the Wizards will match.

I don't think he's worth that much either but the dearth of young big men with decent skills will drive up his value. The alternative to Thomas is McDyess, and he's a big medical risk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I thin Etan Thomas is worth the MLE but I think the Wizards will match.
> 
> I don't think he's worth that much either but the dearth of young big men with decent skills will drive up his value. The alternative to Thomas is McDyess, and he's a big medical risk.


Why would anyone pay him the entire max, when he has never ever been a full-time starter? These kind of decisions set a team back years. The whole MLE for someone who is a bench warmer. Wow that is extremely questionable.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would anyone pay him the entire max, when he has never ever been a full-time starter? These kind of decisions set a team back years. The whole MLE for someone who is a bench warmer. Wow that is extremely questionable.


It depends on the length of the deal.


----------



## Flava D (Sep 27, 2003)

I think Etan could (and i emphasize could and not will) develop into a Ben Wallace type player, and thats what Ainge is looking at him to do...similar body types, similar styles of play, just needs the right situation...


----------

